# New Person = Old man



## Malnra (Oct 28, 2007)

Greetings from Indiana. I used to keep mantis when I was a wee lad and recently got to thinking about them again. So many types I would like to own, but will start out safe with some giant asians and see how that goes.

I am sure I will have questions, but do know how to search before I ask and will (hopefully) do that before I ask a question.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome! Good luck and happy raising!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello new person old man, from old woman in OHIO!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome! From the sound of it you are a noob who knows what he is doing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome. I am originally from Illinois.


----------



## Malnra (Oct 28, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Welcome! From the sound of it you are a noob who knows what he is doing.


I am old enough to know how to fake it anyway. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

